# tite bond 2 vs 3



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

Are there any advantages to using 3 over 2 other than its waterproof capabilities. I will continue to use titebond 3 on cutting boards but I was wondering for general purposes? The reason im asking, at my local hardware it is half price to get the 2 over the 3


----------



## Marn64 (Apr 1, 2016)

Titebond 3 can creep. I accidentally used Titebond III on my first guitar and barely dodged a bullet because none of my joints were under stress and therefore are safe from creeping. If you are doing outdoor chairs or such than it is fine, but it is definitely an outdoor glue and I prefer titebond 1, titebond 2, and hide glue on my instruments and general woodworking.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

you like titebond 2 better than 3?


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

According to this ( http://www.titebond.com/news_article/13-05-01/Understanding_the_Big_Three.aspx ) you have a little longer open time with III. Don't know if that will play into anything for you or not.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I like TBII best.

TBIII would be better for outdoor projects, or something that may accidentally get run through the dishwasher (like cutting boards). TBIII works at lower temperatures.

I select TBII because of the way it works, and the seamless look you get at joint lines. 
I had a TBIII joint turn dark once or twice on oak. That turned me off to using it on oak. It looks good on walnut though.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Longer open time and waterproof is the advantage of TB III over TB II.


----------

